# IKC Chicago Show



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I was surprised and excited to see that a handful of German line dogs showed up this year, however was sadly disappointed. Their movement around the ring was not very pretty to watch and were so placed accordingly. While I'm typically not a fan of the American showline dogs, *most* of the ones that showed were alright, and I think the judge placed the dogs fairly. I was very surprised that Jimmy Moses did not have anybody entered there this year.

Did anybody else go? Opinions?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I went but I missed the Shepherds because I went to the wrong McCormick place at first and then when I got to the right area I wandered around looking for a drop-off place for a while.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I wasn't there this year but I would bet that the German dogs you saw are from a local kennel that enters every year, and from my observations, I would say that their purpose is to sell puppies.









I've never seen Jimmy there. I've always seen him, though, with a sizeable entry at the cluster in Louisville which is coming up soon.


----------

